

Show HN: Weleet – Subscription-based coworking spaces - heelhook
http://www.weleet.me/?hn

======
alanpost
It's not clear to me, looking at your landing page, what this is. I went
looking for an about page but couldn't find it. I'm really not interested in
"meeting" the personas you've created to understand the offering here. Will
you describe it to me?

